# My South American tank,220x70x70cm



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all.I am Marc Meijers from The Netherlands.Have been posting before here with the same tank.Before I kept discusfish and uarus and other cichlids.Now I have a new set up with new cichlids.I really like satanoperca's so I have two groups of satanoperca's.Satanoperca Jurupari sp. Peru wildcaught.The other group is satanoperca leucostica F1.For the rest I have a group of poptella orbicularis.diadema urostriatia, a pair krobia Xinguensis,a pair heros Inirida,brochis splendens and several L numbers.


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Nice tank and fish. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There is no such species as _Heros inirida_, so I suspect that you meant _Heros_ sp. "Inirida". It is related to, or may be a population of, _Heros severus_, the Orinoco Mouthbrooding Heros. The red spot pattern on the flanks makes this species/complex easily identified.

Not sure I would have mixed _jurupari_ and _leucosticta_, they seem too similar in appearance. I would have tried maybe one of the spotted species such as _daemon_ or _acuticeps_ for some contrast. I would also be worried that they might interbreed, but if you aren't intending to breed them that would not be relevant. A nice tank overall, and the fish all look good.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@Dovii 64 and Mr. Chromedome:Thnx.Indeed the heros is the Heros sp."Inirida".They sell the fish here also as Heros Red Belly.I do not think that the two species of satanopercerca''s look similar.The males of the Satanoperca's Jurupari sp. Peru indeed.They have a big green line on the cheeks and a lot of black bars on the head.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful tank set up, thanks for sharing. Your fish look great!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks pretty incredible. Great fish and photos.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@Deeda and Iggy Newcastle:Thnx. :thumb:

I have a few more photos of my tank.Hope you will like.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I was looking at your photos again, and realized that you don't have _S. jurupari_. Those are _Satanoperca_ sp. "Red Lips", an undescribed species from the Amapa district of Brazil, also ranging into French Guiana. It is also known by the names sp. "Amapa" and sp. "French Guiana". That is a very fortunate find!

I did not mean to say that you shouldn't have gotten those two species, only that I might have done it differently. They are from the same group of _Satanoperca_ species, and are more closely related to one another than they would be to the _acuticeps/daemon/lilith_ group. However, they probably have overlapping ranges, so are not as likely to interbreed as I thought.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@Mr Chromedome:Thank you very much for you support.Never heard of these species of Satanoperca"s.Even the wholesaler of the fishes thought the fishes came from French Guyana.They thought that only leucosticas came from French Gyuana so they thought mine came from Peru.Thank you very much for the support.Like the Red lips and now I know they both come from French Guyana I am even more happy.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking setup and fish! I don't see too many Dutch tanks that I don't like!


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

@CjCichlid:Thnx for the compliments.Maybe it is nicer to see a vid of my fishes.

Here it comes:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Because I got so many reactions it is time for an update :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So amazing! Great music as well


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Iggy:Thnx.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

I haven't been here for a while.I stopped the project with my Heros Red Bellys/Iririna.There was a pair but it was soooo agressive.Even without eggs it was really too much.Now I have for a 3-4 months a group of Hoplarchus Psittacus.7 fishes.I do think I have 3 males and 4 females.Here some pictures:


----------

